

The History of Dream Chaser - novaleaf
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/09/the-long-complicated-voyage-of-the-dream-chaser-may-yet-end-in-space/

======
novaleaf
i think it's very cool how the cross-espionage helped spawn a best of both
worlds.

that, and all space travel is the direct result of ensuring M.A.D.

